# Can a dog be allergic to only certain fish?



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Long story short. Sherman Tank eats Castor/Pollux regularly. It's main meat is chicken. We had a bag of BB Longevity puppy from a friend and decided to mix that with his C/P. That was 4 days ago. Last night Sherman had diahhrea all over his crate and he has been itching his belly and legs like crazy. I notice the BB is fish based...but Sherm has been on fish oil for months....is it possible he is allergic to the fish in the food but not the fish oil?:help: Thank you.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Which Castor & Pollux food does he eat?


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Sherm eats the ultra-mix puppy in the Castor line.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

I don't see why not... A dog can be allergic to Chicken, but not to duck. Or allergic to beef, but not to venison. Seems they could be allergic to one fish but not another dissimilar species.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Well after posting I bought some Natural Balance limited ingredients (chicken/rice). After a day on that, bathroom problem resolved, after 2 days on that skin looks great no more rash or extreme itching. I called BB to see if there was something off hand they knew of that could cause a reaction. Must say very unhelpful, said they had "never" heard of a dog not tolerating that formula. I don't know about most of you but anytime a person uses an absolute such as never, I feel like calling BS. She even suggested he was allergic to his Castor formula that he has been on since we got him and that it just happened to flare up with changing to BB. She did however take the time to tell me to try their chicken/oatmeal formula....yeah thanks! She also told me that since they had never seen a reaction from that formula if I wanted to know what was wrong I could take him to the vet for allergy tests. I told her no thank you...I think I will just avoid fish as a protein source.


----------

